# 5mm spacer and top cap 1-1/8" (matt black)



## rockyraccoon (12 Jan 2020)

Hi

I bought a newish stem from eBay, mainly cost was postage, to replace the current one on my bike. Unfortunately, I have not been able to fit it because I need an extra 5mm spacer and the top cap which didn't come with it.

Does anybody have one spacer and top cap or know where I could get them without paying more for postage or costing more than the actual stem?

Thanks


----------



## roadrash (12 Jan 2020)

if you are replacing the stem currently on the bike, can you not re-use the same topcap


----------



## Stompier (12 Jan 2020)

Spacers will be in plentiful supply at your LBS. As for the top cap - as above, do you not have one already? Top caps don't usually come with a stem anyway - unless it is proprietary.


----------



## iluvmybike (12 Jan 2020)

I have a drawer full of these if you are stuck for one - but yuor local lbs should have the same


----------



## rockyraccoon (13 Jan 2020)

The stem I had before was specialized one with a shim, when I removed it to replace for one without a shim, it left a 3mm gap and the cap would not fit. That's why I thought a top cap would be needed,when in fact I only need a spacer, I think. 

I believe that with the spacer installed I should get about 2 mm at the top for the cap. I'll try it this weekend. 

Cheers


----------



## davidphilips (14 Jan 2020)

TBH Stem spacers are very cheap on Ebay, they deliver 5 different sized spacers for about £3, might be worth buying as they are different sizes and may come in useful in future?https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5Pcs-Bic...984563?hash=item3b0a7c3c73:g:5GMAAOSwll1Wwrgl


----------

